# Any Breeders in Western NC



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey I'm new here and still trying to figure everything out but are there any breeders in western NC, Asheville area?

I'm starting up some new tanks and looking for a few juvenile frogs, either (Leucs, P. Terribilis Orange or Yellow, or even a Powder Blue Azureus or Patricia would be great) I guess it just depends on what's out there really since I haven't had any luck lately. I'm trying to avoid shipping or having to drive 3+ hours away if possible.
Thanks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

We might! Sending you an invite to our group here on DB.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Moved this to the correct section.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Moved it to an even better section. 

s


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Down in Augusta, GA over 40 different species of darts.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in Spartanburg, SC, and come up to Asheville every so often (there's a nice store for clay there!) Just got back into the hobby, though, so all I've got right now are a pair of Varaderos, a trio of intermedius, and just got some Iquitos vents today. No froglets yet, but I've got a bunch of Varaderos tadpoles. Also work with a number of salamander species.

I'm trying to get some local dart frogging going and have a friend with some mint terribilis now, though it'll be a long time before they're of breeding age.


----------

